# Making progress with Quinn



## Birdymum (Feb 13, 2012)

Quinn and I are finally making progress. Once he's out of the cage, he loves been with us. He spent a good half hour wandering around on the table while I was doing my assignment and even stepped up for me a couple of times. And this afternoon, I finally got him to let me give him scritches on the head. He loves them, he lays his head right down and even closes his eyes, every now and then, turning his head to the side as if to tell me, "scratch me here mum." It's so cute  He occasionally lets me run my fingers down his back too. I am so proud of the progress he's making. Once he was back in his cage though, he went back to been Mr cranky pants, not letting me near him. I think once he is out and knows he's safe with us, he's a totally different bird. I'll keep up with the scritches and I'm sure he'll be a new bird in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is wonderful progress.









As for his crankiness once back in his cage, have you thought about trying to clicker train him while he is still in his cage? (before he comes out). Another mod posted this in another thread about clicker training, it is an overview of the clicker training process: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/taming-clicker.html

I hope the progress keeps up.


----------



## kimm (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats!! Thats awesome. Sound like he'll be a little cuddy bum in no time


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, amazing work! Thumbs up :thumbu: As for the "Mr Cranky Pants", lol, I think it also could be because he just wants to be in his cage at that time. If you've had him out for awhile, that's good but too long can sometimes make a bird get moody. He may just be telling you that since he's been out, he wants to be in his cage again.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great news! Sounds like things are going really well.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome!
And for the mean bird cage trick, I think a lot of birds are that way, I know ours are.

Rocky hates being taken from the cage after he's done all the work to climb down and get back in, and Gigi, she's aggressive like she was at the store when we got her, so where her brothers. I think its because they feel safe, from all the chaos in there.


----------



## Birdymum (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep, I think he's telling me it's his space and he wants time alone. I said to my other half it's probably best that once Quinn is back in his cage, try not to bug him too much. Out of the cage is cuddle and play time, in the cage is his time out.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Great news and I think it is actually great that he is cranky in the cage if that means he feels good and safe in there


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

yes, his little safe place


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad to hear you are making progress with Quinn,it seems like a long process but well worth it in the end.Keep up the good work with Quinn you are doing a great job with Quinn.


----------



## Birdymum (Feb 13, 2012)

Update on Quinn's progress. He loves spending time on our shoulder, riding around with us while we do stuff around the house. He will sleep there, preen there and happily chirp away. Another favourite spot is on my knee when I have my legs stretched out. When one of us leaves his sight, he will call us til we come back, it's so cute  His been here a week today and has really made himself at home. I love my little cuddle bug


----------

